# Iomega hard drive not recognized & beeps!



## kingston94 (Jan 27, 2011)

Iomega external hard drive not recognised and beeping! iv had my Iomega hdd for about a year at most and its been fine, yesterday the usb cable was accidentally unplugged from the hdd while still connected to my laptop. Now when the hdd is plugged in, it makes beeping noises for a few seconds and the green light indicated power but it doesnt have any motor running sounds and it is not recognised by my laptop. I tried it on my family computer and its the same problem. I have tried restarting and no changes. I have attempted checking the disk management and as far as i can see it is not there either

Help!! I need the info on this drive.

thx


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

good chance all data will be corrupted by the disconnection

locate the driver if you have it and uninstall re boot re connect HDD to let windows find it

try third party like http://www.piriform.com/recuva


----------

